# Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Since I was going to the Buffalo Niagara Reptile Expo on May 4th (to shop, not to vend), I wanted to see if anyone local would like to meet up there. I have met/spoken with a couple local froggers but I would like to meet more of you who are in the area. 

The Expo takes place at the Knights of Columbus on Union Road in Cheektowaga. Unless there are any suggestions for other times, I think noon would be a good time to allow opportunities before and after to browse the show.

Post a reply here so we know who we should be looking out for.


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I will join you Keith!


----------



## Gavin9713 (Apr 6, 2014)

i will be there, what time and how will we know who is part of our group


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Why don't we all meet by the entrance to the main room at noon (just beyond where you pay admission). I am not shy; I won't have any issue asking everyone nearby if they were there to meet.


----------

